# outin.exe



## kip130 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Lenovo K series PC running Windows 2000 server, This is my fax server running GFI Faxmaker. During startup I get a "outin.exe Entry Point Not Found " user32.dll error. I have ran 3 different registry cleaners and still get the error. Norton AV doesn't find a problem so I don't think that its a virus.
Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

1. Running a registry cleaner on a server is asking for trouble, don't do it.

2. Norton is garbage. Download malwarebytes, update it and scan with that.

3. Do a search for outin.exe on your server and see if it is associated with a specific program. If so, reisntall the program.


----------

